# $100 JD 220B



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Picked this up from Craigslist for $100 thanks to @Michael303 for sharing the listing.

2007 model with transport wheels and catcher.

I changed the oil and gas and took the carb apart and sprayed it out.
Fired right up and I scalped the yard. I left the HOC at .375 as it was set by the golf course. Then I gave here a bath. My California trimmer is a little jealous....


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats! Moving this over to the Equipment subforum.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

That's beautiful!! What a find!!


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Wanna double your money??? LOL


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

That's a clean *** unit for $100. Hell, I'm jealous.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That looks like it's in great condition. For $100 that is a STEAL.


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

That's a beaut  :thumbup:


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow, that looks fantastic! I paid a lot more for my 180c last fall. If I had any room to spare in the garage at the moment I would have snagged one myself just because it was such a great deal even though the 220 is a bit big for my yard.


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

That thing looks sweeeeet.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

For $100 I would expect half the mower to be rusted out. You stole that mower. This looks about as clean as those refurb units you see going for $1500-2000.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The golf course placed a nice sticker on the unit. To me it looks like they had a lot of pride in their equipment and it was well taken care for. This was a great deal.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Were all of those in that good of shape? I may have to make a trip to Denver if that's the case...


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

@Coach8 I didn't see the others but the guy that picked it up for me said they all looked to be in the same shape.


----------



## Hashwad (Mar 27, 2019)

They have more for sale? I see your in Lubbock, Im down in San Angelo. Ive been having a hell of a time finding a JD. Prices are a little on the steep side when you tack on another 300 to 500$ in shipping


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Coach8 said:


> Were all of those in that good of shape? I may have to make a trip to Denver if that's the case...


I got mine cleaned up today. I did have to order a set of belts and noticed two reel blades bent slightly at one end. So far though still seems like a great deal. I will get the rust off the roller in the next few days.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Looks good! Did you pick it up or have it shipped?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

LBK_419 said:


> Looks good! Did you pick it up or have it shipped?


@elm34 bought several and had them brought to DFW. :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

You sure it's legitimately not stolen? &#128514; fantastic deal.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Fantastic


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

Major shout out to @Michael303 for the initial post about these mowers. Got mine running today. I know there's the chemical exchange but never thought we'd have a group by on greemsmowers. #DFW/OKC Greensmower group buy.


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

elm34 said:


> Major shout out to @Michael303 for the initial post about these mowers. Got mine running today. I know there's the chemical exchange but never thought we'd have a group by on greemsmowers. #DFW/OKC Greensmower group buy.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

@elm34 looks good!!!


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks for setting this up @elm34!


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

@stepper and @elm34 do either of your mowers surge when sitting at idle? Mine runs like a champ except for the surging. It doesn't affect anything, I just don't like the sound. I ordered a new carb off of eBay and it should be here Friday. I'm hoping that will fix my issue...


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

LBK_419 said:


> @stepper and @elm34 do either of your mowers surge when sitting at idle? Mine runs like a champ except for the surging. It doesn't affect anything, I just don't like the sound. I ordered a new carb off of eBay and it should be here Friday. I'm hoping that will fix my issue...


I haven't siphoned out the gas or changed the oil yet, so I haven't attempted to start it yet


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

LBK_419 said:


> @stepper and @elm34 do either of your mowers surge when sitting at idle? Mine runs like a champ except for the surging. It doesn't affect anything, I just don't like the sound. I ordered a new carb off of eBay and it should be here Friday. I'm hoping that will fix my issue...


I haven't had it running that long yet as I need to adjust the HOC as it was set to 1/8 inch. Planning on doing that tomorrow. I did have an old McLane that had the GX120 engine that did a similar issue you're talking about. I replaced the carburetor and it solved the problem.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm not sure who all ended up with one of these, but thought I'd let all of you know what I've done and found.

As I posted earlier, both of the belts were split in multiple places. It still worked, but I'm not sure how long it would last, so I ordered a set through Green Farm Parts for about $35.

The gearbox fluid in mine had a lot of metallic in it, so I got some Hygard and replaced it.

The course appeared to be using multiple different types of grease. The good news is that mine was WELL greased, but that's also the bad news as I had to clean out about 10 lbs of excess grease from the side panels. While you are in there, all of my chains needed the tensioners adjusted.

My unit would only run at half choke, but a good carb cleaning and replacement of the governor spring and it will now run at idle purring like a kitten.

I ordered a new fairway bedknife (with the extra hard insert), but I will wait to replace it for now. That is also about $35 from Green Farm Parts.

Also, my brake band is apparently stretched and doesn't work, but I don't think I will have any use for it anyway.

That's about all I can think of right now, and you may have all been through this already, but I just wanted everyone to know what I found.


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

Spammage said:


> I'm not sure who all ended up with one of these, but thought I'd let all of you know what I've done and found.
> 
> As I posted earlier, both of the belts were split in multiple places. It still worked, but I'm not sure how long it would last, so I ordered a set through Green Farm Parts for about $35.
> 
> ...


I replaced my belts too. Have to clean out the carb this week. Do you have the part number on the governor spring?


----------



## Davie_Gravy (Mar 2, 2018)

good idea @Spammage. I've been curious as to what you guys have been through. I picked mine up Wednesday and haven't tried to cut anything yet. So far, this is what I've done to it and observed:
sprayed down with motorcycle cleaner.

inspected reel and noticed one of the blades is bent on the far corner. this spot won't ever cut but I don't think (i hope not) this will be an issue. The unit was only cutting paper at one spot on the BK so I believe this thing is ready for a sharpen. Haven't contacted any courses to ask them about grinding but Austin Turf quoted me 250 for a relief grind and full adjustment at desired HOC. This is crazy expensive as I can buy a new reel for this I think...and I don't need to pay them for adjusting. So, for now I ordered some 120 and 180 grit from pinhigh and will try my luck at backlapping.

I noticed the parking brake shoe is a bit off, has too much play in it, but is still functional. Not a big deal like you said.

inspected drive belts and don't see any cracking so I'll hold off on replacing.

greased all zerks but since you mention the side panels I guess I'll take mine off and give a look, especially at the chains. I also noticed plenty of grease being applied in the past.

changed the gear oil and was shocked at how much metal was in there. It looked like a slurry, like liquid metal. I replaced with Carquest 760-01 which is an approved fluid for this application.

Onto the Honda: I changed the oil, drained as much gas as I could get out, changed spark plug and air filter, cleaned sediment bowl on carb (not much in there), inspected and cleaned main jet on carb (also looked clean).

Finally gave it a start today and to my surprise it fired up on first pull. with transport wheels on i played around on the sidewalk to see how the controls worked. I noticed the thing wants to drive at a pretty nice pace on low throttle and to be slow with engaging the clutch for a smooth start (otherwise it is jerky). At full throttle I was running down the sidewalk after this thing. I'm sure under cutting load she'll be a bit slower and will require more throttle.

Can't wait to get the cutting unit sharp and adjusted and start cutting and practicing turns and navigating the yard obstacles.

If anyone finds a good priced grinding service please advise.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

stepper said:


> I replaced my belts too. Have to clean out the carb this week. Do you have the part number on the governor spring?


I don't. I had ordered a new carb off Amazon for a different mower, and I didn't need the governor spring for that one. I think you can get both springs and the rod as a kit on Amazon for a few bucks. Yours may not need it though. The rod on mine was bent and the spring was stretched, so I replaced both.

I haven't cut with mine yet either. I backlapped and adjusted, but it was pinching and tearing the paper more than cutting, so I am going to have to do a little more. Hopefully we will dry out tomorrow and I can get to use it, but Tuesday for sure. I set the HOC @ 5/8" for the first run.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Just looked at my Amazon app. I can't copy a link from it, but if you need it, search "shiosheng Throttle Governor Link Rod Speed Return Spring". It's showing Prime and $5.89.


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

Spammage said:


> Just looked at my Amazon app. I can't copy a link from it, but if you need it, search "shiosheng Throttle Governor Link Rod Speed Return Spring". It's showing Prime and $5.89.


True, I just meant for a just in case scenario. I haven't cut with it either, going through the same process as you. It'll get there. Thanks for the spring!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

First cut of back. Cuts terrific, but is definitely less maneuverable than the TruCut.


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

Spammage said:


> First cut of back. Cuts terrific, but is definitely less maneuverable than the TruCut.


Looks good!

I've been practicing with mine on the side yard as switching to a Greensmower really takes practice. I scalped it down to 1/2 inch and planning to maintain around 3/4 this year.


----------



## Davie_Gravy (Mar 2, 2018)

backlapped tonight with 120 and 180 grit. I have no idea what I'm doing other than what I can see on YT videos. I hope i did it correctly. Hoping to adjust and try for a first cut before the weekend.


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

I'll update as well. Changed the oil, gas, and gear oil, and like you both, @Davie_Gravy @Spammage there was a lot of metal in there. Greased everything I was supposed to. Replaced the belts and changed the carb (first time doing anything like that). Started on the second pull and was smoky as hell. Let it warm up for a bit and it got better. Will only run on half choke like @Spammage, so I guess I'll replace that governor spring. Annoying since I was already in there. Getting there!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> First cut of back. Cuts terrific, but is definitely less maneuverable than the TruCut.


You'll get used to it by July :lol: After the first cut with mine the thought going through my head was "man this thing just kicked my a**, what did I just buy?" It's second nature now.

@stepper your main jet is most likely clogged


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

J_nick said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > First cut of back. Cuts terrific, but is definitely less maneuverable than the TruCut.
> ...


Thanks @J_nick I'll check that

edit: forgive my ignorance but would it be clogged on a new carb?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

stepper said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > Spammage said:
> ...


The fuel could have carried some crud from the tank and clogged it up. Seriously, the Jet is so small one piece of sand will make it run like crap.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Also make sure your gasket is good between the motor and the carb. Only running good at half choke means 1 of 2 things. 1. Not enough fuel (clogged jet). 2. Too much air, air is getting pulled into the motor from somewhere else besides going through the carb. 9 out of 10 times it will be #1


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

J_nick said:


> Also make sure your gasket is good between the motor and the carb. Only running good at half choke means 1 of 2 things. 1. Not enough fuel (clogged jet). 2. Too much air, air is getting pulled into the motor from somewhere else besides going through the carb. 9 out of 10 times it will be #1


Thanks man, I'll check it out!


----------

